
Ask HN: Why cant I simply buy a book in Audible‘s app? - artur_makly
i mean if we can go to the moon...surely we can achieve this?
======
amayne
In the iOS version of the Audible app, Apple would get approximately 30% of
the purchase price if it was bought in-app.

For digital content like audiobooks where Audible earns approximately 30% per
title (they pay the publisher 70% of retail) there’s no real profit margin.

------
duiker101
Because they make more money like this?

------
artur_makly
( face-palm ) I thought this loophole was 'fixed' among app makers.. I guess
not.

